# Maxum exterior stain



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

I just went to a seminar on the Maxum line of exterior stains by Benjamin Moore. Looks to be a good alternative to arborcoat on cost driven jobs. It is first being introduced into the Long Island, N.Y.market.. Has anyone ever used this product? What did you think?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Goode Painters (Jan 1, 2011)

Great stuff !! - haven't used it in a few years - if its still the same its great - mainly use woodscapes now because I'm usin a lot of SW - never tried arbor coat but I've heard great things about it- but I couldn't compare the two but a few yrs ago we used nothinG but maxum A TON of it


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Do they still offer transparent deck stains in the Maxum line? If so are they waterborne and /or alkyd?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

CliffK said:


> Do they still offer transparent deck stains in the Maxum line? If so are they waterborne and /or alkyd?


 
waterbourne, you can apply it to damp decks, two wet on wet coats.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I've been using there solid & semi stains for about 20 years now. Although I've been using Arborcoat for the last two years. Always been happy with there products and have not once had an issue. The solid body stain rocks.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Here is a link I found. Are they merging all their acquisitions together now?

http://coronadopaint.com/Maxum_Stains-41.asp


----------

